# Tomato seed in Milorganite



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I found what appears to be tomato seeds in Milorganite. There are also some other seed looking debris. Any one else experience this?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Usually I have only found corn . . .


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Usually I have only found corn . . .


Nice. Subtle, but nice.

Funny to see this mentioned. I have three tomato plants growing in my reno. I used milo 2 weeks before seed down. I also used my own homemade compost around the base of a young apple tree and knew it could be from that but kept wondering how because the tomatoes are 10-20 feet from the tree, one being uphill.

The incredibly high heat used in the manufacture of Milo would kill any viable seeds, so if it is indeed from the bag it must be contaminated after production. Maybe birds in the storage area prior to packing?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

What did the corn say to the little boy?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> What did the corn say to the little boy?


See you tomorrow?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > What did the corn say to the little boy?
> ...


You know it.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I found random tomato plants in my yard too. I blamed it on squirrels. Never thought about the milo. Watch out for peanuts.


----------

